# [EVDL] Which EV Conversion Car?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Guys,

If you were going to convert ANY current gasoline car to an EV what would
you choose and why?

Regards,
Eric
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Which-EV-Conversion-Car-tp2013926p2013926.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Honda insight - cda almost as good as the EV1

Toyota sprinter - small rwd

Matt 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of EVPower
Sent: Saturday, 17 April 2010 4:08 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Which EV Conversion Car?


Hi Guys,

If you were going to convert ANY current gasoline car to an EV what would
you choose and why?

Regards,
Eric
--
View this message in context:
http://n4.nabble.com/Which-EV-Conversion-Car-tp2013926p2013926.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/ Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 9.0.801 / Virus Database: 271.1.1/2795 - Release Date: 04/16/10
02:31:00

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If we're talking fantasy cars here ....
It'd have to be a Tommy Kaira ZZ or ZZ2

http://www.diseno-art.com/encyclopedia/vehicles/road/cars/tommy_kaira_zz.html

Aluminum frame and AWD....

In reality I would love a mid 90's Subaru Impreza L AWD or perhaps a early
90's Honda Civic that's not been abused 
Again, fairly light and one is AWD.

In REAL reality it's probably going to be a suzuki swift or a geo 
lol.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100417/f0cccded/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Personally,
I prefer small trucks, as it is easier to keep the batteries out of the
passenger compartment, and they are designed to accept the weight of a
battery pack without brake or suspension modifications. They are also rear
whheel drive, which makes the drive adaption very straight forward. -Thos



> Matt Lacey <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Honda insight - cda almost as good as the EV1
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would... I kinda want to convert a Detomaso Pantera...

It's just real pretty, lots of room for batteries, great brakes, and
if it went really fast, no surprise.

sean



> EVPower <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > If you were going to convert ANY current gasoline car to an EV what would
> > you choose and why?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A WHAT<g>?! Hell any OLDER clean smaller car that is SIMPLE? No computer 
BS and simple standard, with a speedo, and clutch cable, and basic simple 
systems? Or the hell with it? EV's MIGHT be here BUILT as EV's in OUR 
lifetime? OLD VW's datsuns etc, but we may not to have to do this to enjoy 
the EV ride?

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Sean Korb" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, April 17, 2010 10:46 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Which EV Conversion Car?


>I would... I kinda want to convert a Detomaso Pantera...
>
> It's just real pretty, lots of room for batteries, great brakes, and
> if it went really fast, no surprise.
>
> sean
>
>


> EVPower <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> If you were going to convert ANY current gasoline car to an EV what would
> >> you choose and why?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVPower" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, April 17, 2010 1:08 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Which EV Conversion Car?



Hi Guys,

If you were going to convert ANY current gasoline car to an EV what would 
you choose and why?

Regards,
Eric

None of the production vehicles. I will build my own from scratch. I do 
not like most of these bull noise vehicles. I want the front end to be a 
sharp belt line that follows all the way around the car.

No wheel wells, all the fenders fold upward for access to the wheels and the 
wheels will not turn past the belt line. Also the doors fold upward that do 
not swing outward.

The body shell will be made out of high temper aircraft grade magnesium 
steel panels with a tubular space frame. This alloy does not have to 
painted in a normal since. This alloy can be color by chemical means and 
then shoot with a clear coat of Diamond Clear.

To form this alloy, you only have to roll, bend and heli-weld it.

Everything on the vehicle will have electric everything. No vacuum or 
hydraulic systems. The steering system will be electric activators which 
are now use in custom vehicles. The braking system is also electric which 
uses two electric motors that are built right into the brakes at the wheels. 
This type of braking is made by Siemens.

All components layout will be design so you can get access to that unit 
without removing anything else. You can remove the motor and transmission 
without removing any thing else.

Roland




_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVPower wrote:
> > If you were going to convert ANY current gasoline car to an EV what would
> > you choose and why?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All that's great, but what about eye catching cars? Are there any vehicle
that that are eye catching and inexpensive enough to mass "convert". Say 50+
conversions? Pickup trucks I hear are easier because the truck bed makes a
perfect place for batteries, but no one really "notices" a pickup truck
driving down the road do they?

I'm asking for a reason... 

Regards,
Eric
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Which-EV-Conversion-Car-tp2013926p2014363.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The direction that auto styling has gone in the last 10 or 15 years
is pretty ugly in my opinion. Every year I notice the new
models....usually because they are even uglier than the last. So....
I wouldn't generally pick anything new. Easier to do ones without
power steering, power brakes, computers, etc, anyway. But I also
live on an area where it's easy to find 20 or 30 year old rust free
donors. I suspect that my opinion is in the minority. I think a
fleet of electric vw bugs would be pretty cool though.



> EVPower <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > All that's great, but what about eye catching cars? Are there any vehicle
> > that that are eye catching and inexpensive enough to mass "convert". Say 50+
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I like old VW's and like the Notchback style. Which I have. Simple, large
enough, and light weight. No complex electronics needed. 

Here is my list:

VW Ghia
VW Notch
VW Microbus
VW Cabrio both new and old
Porsche spyder
Porsche Boxter
Eclipse 
Toyota MR2 new style. 
Honda CivicS
Toyota Corolla S

Pete 

-----
With off the shelf parts you can build an affordable EV.
http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Which-EV-Conversion-Car-tp2013926p2014391.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What is the goal?

To turn heads?, to make a business out of it? to make a kit?To get best
range and/or mileage?

For a business, whatever small decent ICE that the company will sell as
a roller. Or is cheap enough and popular enough that reselling the motor
is viable.
ie Toyota camery may be ok to update the motor if you are selling the
computer with it, if the chassis hasn't changed, people with a 5 year
old camery may pay for a whole new drive train if looking at expensive
repair.
Kia has really come up in quality in the last few years.

If going with AGM batteries, might as well go lithium, then might as
well go small.
(darn optima's are $200 now. a real joke, didn't anyone tell them the
price of lead came back down? )
What is the most popular car style? use to be 2+2 now it is 4 door sub
compact.

Gotta watch out for sneaky computer tricks. Ie GM and their Body
computer that effects locks lights and stuff and may refuse to work if
main ecm is not their.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

VW Bugs! Awesome... Now why didn't I think of that...? How hard of a
conversion? The new body style or the old? You can do a 99' or 00'
conversion couldn't you? Anyone out there ever do a 2000 VW Bug conversion?

Regards,
Eric
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Which-EV-Conversion-Car-tp2013926p2014410.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The goal of the conversion is to promote EVs and to raise funds for more
conversions. We're not a business, we're forming a non-profit for the
advancement and promotion of EV technology and I'm looking for a specific
kind of car that would be a good fit for our EV conversion program.

Regards
Eric




> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> >
> > What is the goal?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well New and Old. 

Here are a few links for you:

http://www.cameronsoftware.com/ev/Welcome.html
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/164
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/240
http://www.engravingdragon.com/EVBug
http://www.evalbum.com/684
http://www.nomogas.com/c/

Enjoy.

Pete 

-----
With off the shelf parts you can build an affordable EV.
http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Which-EV-Conversion-Car-tp2013926p2014420.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> gottdi wrote:
> >
> > Well New and Old.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The issue of National Pride for converting a car is not an issue. If the car
is crap it will be perceived as crap. We have been buying cars from outside
for a very long time. If the car is acceptable it will be fine. If not it
will not. What is your perception of converting a Yugo? I'd say most would
cringe at the thought let alone doing one. I am sure one has been done but I
don't think they will be using it to promote EV's. Cool factor is a big
issue for perception. If it's cool go for it. You need to do a bunch of
different ones. S-10's are fine but limited in customer base. For the
general publics eye I'd choose one that looks good, and could double as a
family car and sporty car at the same time. So which one fits that slot
best? There may be a few that will work. The VW Microbus is way cool but not
practical because they are no longer made. Ones that would be usable would
be ones no older than 10 years or less. 

Pete 

I happen to like the old VW. Folks like to see recycled stuff too so some of
these old cars will fit. If you promote recycling and green the old VW's
work well. 




-----
With off the shelf parts you can build an affordable EV.
http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Which-EV-Conversion-Car-tp2013926p2014434.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 17 Apr 2010 at 13:05, EVPower wrote:
> 
> > In other words, will an American made car fair better as an EV
> > conversion, and be more acceptable to the general public, or would
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All the American Car companies also build and sell in all parts of the world.
There has been no true Built in America for a long time. 

Yes, market research is the only way to gather the information you need. 

I only need a good old VW 


Pete 

-----
With off the shelf parts you can build an affordable EV.
http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Which-EV-Conversion-Car-tp2013926p2014477.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would consider a Dodge Charger. For one, its called "Charger".
Come on, its *almost* a good pun, right?

No seriously, I came across it while looking up some GVWR data, (the
Charger's is 5500lbs). Cross ref that with the curb weight (3800lbs),
and you get a carrying capacity of 1700lbs! That is phenomenal for a
car and is comparable to a Ram 1500 -- and you get a back seat! The
trunk is huge and the engine bay is massive.

Perhaps for these reasons its used often as a taxi. You can probably
get a high-mileage taxi in the nearest large city. Of course, as a
cab, you'll have to review the mechanics carefully, but the engine --
which is almost always shot when they want to dump a car -- well, you
wont have to worry about that. And they are big engines in there,
lots of nice mass to remove. I love to know what one of those gliders
weighs stripped.

Its also a rear-wheel drive, so putting a fixed ratio would be very
easy. Even putting a stick through the floor and mounting a clutch is
conceivable.

If you are looking for a project car to do on a budget, you can easily
make this into an attractive* lead sled.
*Here tastes will differ, as noted throughout the thread.

The point is, if you want to pile the journalist and a camera-man into
the back, while you sit in the front and jabber about the project
while some unsuspecting newbie is driving with a goofy EV grin. Then
this might just be the car for you. ;-)

It is certainly my top pick for an "EV-Building Club" idea that I have
been kicking around for a while.

Refs:
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/gvwr9.htm
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/curb-weight10.htm

Best of luck,


-Nick
www.evalbum.com/1890

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Eric an' EVerybody;

Maybe you all should talk to Wayne Alexander the guy who has done MORE 
conversions than ANYBODY?Has done more than 100 so far!

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVPower" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, April 17, 2010 4:29 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Which EV Conversion Car?


>
> The goal of the conversion is to promote EVs and to raise funds for more
> conversions. We're not a business, we're forming a non-profit for the
> advancement and promotion of EV technology and I'm looking for a specific
> kind of car that would be a good fit for our EV conversion program.
>
> Regards
> Eric
>
>


> > Jeff Shanab wrote:
> >>
> >> What is the goal?
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would love to convert a Mazda RX-8.

- They are available pretty reasonable. Even with a working engine, a
2004 goes for around $7000-8000. With a blown engine, (which I guess they
do somewhat frequently, should be a lot cheaper.

- Reasonable cdA, although a little heavy for their size.

- They are one of the few ICE vehicles where the performance of a big
electric motor is pretty close to the original performance (torque, RPM
range, etc) of the original engine. A conversion with a Netgain 11" HV
motor should be pretty impressive. (It would have to be high-performance
lithium-ion batteries, though).

- I think they look really cool.

- I know at least one that is listed in the EVAlbum, so it is possible.

Mike

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of EVPower
Sent: Saturday, April 17, 2010 12:52 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Which EV Conversion Car?


All that's great, but what about eye catching cars? Are there any vehicle
that that are eye catching and inexpensive enough to mass "convert". Say 50+
conversions? Pickup trucks I hear are easier because the truck bed makes a
perfect place for batteries, but no one really "notices" a pickup truck
driving down the road do they?

I'm asking for a reason... 

Regards,
Eric
-- 
View this message in context:
http://n4.nabble.com/Which-EV-Conversion-Car-tp2013926p2014363.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------
From: "EVPower" <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] Which EV Conversion Car?

> If you were going to convert ANY current gasoline car to an EV what would
> you choose and why?

Without digging too far into my bag of tricks, and recognising that my 
opinion may very well change by tomorrow

The current car I'd go for would be an Audi A4, slap a full DTM look kit in 
it (race cars always get attention on the street), make the back door/seat 
disappear for batteries, small front drive motor, big rear drive motor.

To get an idea what it would look like 
http://www.audiusa.com/us/brand/en/exp/motorsport/a4_dtm_r14_plus.html has 
pictures of the actual race car.

Second choice would be a MB C-class, same deal. Either choice wouldn't be 
cheap but it will draw attention.
Joe 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Eric:

This is a well-meaning and interesting question, but it doesn't produce
useful answers.

Then, when you add that you are considering pilot/club/NFP production of
maybe 50 units, that's a great data point, but it still isn't enough
information to get a useful answer.

The problem is that the question is just too broad: any current car? Why
current and not an older model? To be used or what purpose? Because of the
ease of conversion, cost, attractiveness, etc. etc. etc. There is no answer
that matters until you (or the people who are supposed to own and/or build
this car) drill down to their transportation needs, budget, capability and
desires. 

Therein lies the complicated nexus of compromises that forms every
automobile purchase. Not since the Model T was the only option in its price
range has this decision been anything like simple. So your question is an
invitation to a create a handful of data points around a problem set so
manifold and interesting that the OEMs can't figure it out, even by throwing
tons of money at it and talking to thousands of people.

Adding the "oh yeah, we want to convert this car to electric" footnote to
the basic problem complicates it a little more, but that overlay is much
easier to solve once you have settled on a specific car. A simpler way to
get there is just to start with a suitable popular model, thereby resting on
the solution an OEM has worked out already. The thorny issue there is that
each current car is designed to be successful in the marketplace (i.e. for
its owner) with its current performance and for what it costs- not with EV
performance for $10k+ more. Nissan and GM are struggling with this problem
right now, as will every OEM trying to bring an EV to market. 

Even so, I'll bite:

Current Car: Chevy HHR. Because I want one. I don't really want an electric
one, though, especially for $10k-$15 more... 

Any car: Lotus Europa S2, for the much same reason Tesla chose the Lotus
Elise: these Lotus cars are light, simple, slippery, cheap in non-running
condition, and cool. I actually would want an electric one...

TomA
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Which-EV-Conversion-Car-tp2013926p2015185.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Since I sent the email about what is the goal, I have had a few
discussions on getting financing for starting a business.
The advice is straight forward enough and probably applies to your
situation.

Create a survey and sit in front of a few random stores and collect
data. In my case I have to "prove" their is sufficient interest for
financing.
In your case you are trying to see who is your customer and what is it
they will like. I know that is what you came to the list for, but our
opinion may be worthless in that requard.
It is however, invaluable in other areas like viability, costs, how to ,
kinda the other half of the same coin.

I live in Fresno ca. I know Air-conditioning would be a given, and power
steering a probable.
I know that hill climbing would not be a question. (you have to drive
40-50 miles to find one)



_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Tom Alvary wrote:
> >
> > Eric:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would not convert any production car made today. Most are too heavy, 
and
too complex to make good conversions.

Instead of converting a wore out used car, why not build a new light 
weight
car to begin with ? Move of the original Lotus 7s are long gone, but 
there
are numerous kits that you can buy. Some of these actually look like 
quality
work.

http://www.bruntonauto.com/

If your car weighs only 1500 pounds instead of 3000 + the battery pack 
can
be much smaller and still get you outstanding performance.

It also looks 100 times better than any production car 

KJD
http://www.evalbum.com/3175
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100418/c87606b1/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ford Festiva, Ford Aspire, Chevy Sprint, Suzuki model of Chevy Sprint, Any small light pickup truck from the late 60's to the mid 90's. California is heaven for old cars which are very reasonable in price due to supply and demand. The bodies don't really wear out but the drive trains do which we replace anyway. 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A well established kit car like a cobra or GT40 replica would be a good base
for an EV. Go with a company that has already gone through all the
compliance testing (for safety/legal reasons) and go for gold.

A rolling chassis is pretty cheap in any country, and can be supplied in any
level of completion, so depending on your ability you may be able to save
several thousand if you can do most of the work.

Also, most kit cars are very light, incorporating fibreglass shells and
tube/moly chassis/framework. And without the big plonker ICE V8 and
accessories to make it run in them, you'll have a fair amount of room for
the electrical gear for your EV "conversion".

Saying that, if I was looking to produce a run of EV cars on the cheap, I'd
look at some of the cheaper small-size cars on the road, like any of the
cheapish Korean models would be a good low cost starting point. Something
like a Hyundai Getz, Hyundai i30, Hyundai Accent, Kia Rio or similar. They
are not the lightest cars around, but they are cheap, have most modern
safety features (airbags, abs, intrusion bars/safety cell etc), and there
are plenty of them around.

If you wanted something a little modern looking, look at the latest model
smaller Mazda or Toyota vehicles. They'll cost you more to start with, but
they look very modern, have pretty much every safety feature you'd want in a
car, can seat 4 adults fairly comfortably, and are generally well built cars


Leslie
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100419/92fe78dd/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There are several 2010 economy models that would work well as gliders.
Reselling their brand new engine and exhaust would offset the cost of
conversion. 
If you want to popularize EVs, then start with brand new cars that have
already proven to be popular.


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lawrence Rhodes
Sent: Sunday, April 18, 2010 5:22 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Which EV Conversion Car?

Ford Festiva, Ford Aspire, Chevy Sprint, Suzuki model of Chevy Sprint, Any
small light pickup truck from the late 60's to the mid 90's. California is
heaven for old cars which are very reasonable in price due to supply and
demand. The bodies don't really wear out but the drive trains do which we
replace anyway. 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Reselling the new motor on these new cars sounds all well and fine until you
realize that most of these cars will not need a replacement motor until they
attain at least 180,000 miles, and perhaps as many as 300,000 miles. Figure
10 -15 years at 15,000 miles per year. Just how long do you intend to store
the current version of a motor? I ran into this issue with an S-10 about 6
years ago. Found a sweet '01 chassis with 15,000 miles on a 4 cylinder drive
train. It took me 5 years to find the right customer for the motor. Luckily
it didn't take up much space, as I couldn't see just scrapping a motor with
such low miles, but it didn't match up with earlier wiring harnesses,
meaning I had to find just the right customer. And they made over 100,000 of
these trucks with this motor. -Thos



> Rodney Cook <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > There are several 2010 economy models that would work well as gliders.
> > Reselling their brand new engine and exhaust would offset the cost of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There is a company in Australia that is converting Hyundai Getz. I had 
the luck to chat with the owner while I was there, and got a very good 
look at the equipment. The nice thing? It drives "just like a car". 
http://bev.com.au/

Cheers,
Peter



> WRX STI wrote:
> > A well established kit car like a cobra or GT40 replica would be a good base
> > for an EV. Go with a company that has already gone through all the
> > compliance testing (for safety/legal reasons) and go for gold.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is why a professional conversion company
used to have a large pile of brand new motors
in the back of their facility, ready for scrapping.
And they did only about 100 conversions or so.
(I am talking about US Electricar who did a
Prizm sedan and an S10 truck version) 


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Thos True
Sent: Monday, April 19, 2010 7:16 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Which EV Conversion Car?

Reselling the new motor on these new cars sounds all well and fine until
you realize that most of these cars will not need a replacement motor
until they attain at least 180,000 miles, and perhaps as many as 300,000
miles. Figure 10 -15 years at 15,000 miles per year. Just how long do
you intend to store the current version of a motor? I ran into this
issue with an S-10 about 6 years ago. Found a sweet '01 chassis with
15,000 miles on a 4 cylinder drive train. It took me 5 years to find the
right customer for the motor. Luckily it didn't take up much space, as I
couldn't see just scrapping a motor with such low miles, but it didn't
match up with earlier wiring harnesses, meaning I had to find just the
right customer. And they made over 100,000 of these trucks with this
motor. -Thos



> Rodney Cook <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > There are several 2010 economy models that would work well as gliders.
> > Reselling their brand new engine and exhaust would offset the cost of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Where are you? Do you think this might become a state wide educational
program that might exceed a couple of hundred people?

The reason I ask is that IIRC, California has a limit of 200 kit cars /
year that they will let be registered.


> Though I'm rather partial to a production conversion, a good "Kit Car"
> may provide an interesting alternative. Considering cost of course.
> I'd like to keep total cost down below $15K This way there is room for
> a small markup. This modest markup would in turn allow more funds to
> be used for the next conversion for the program.
>
> As long as the safety issue is taken care of a kit car might be a good
> idea. I'm just concerned about price?
>
> Regards,
> Eric 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Eric wrote:
> > Though I'm rather partial to a production conversion, a good "Kit Car"
> > may provide an interesting alternative. Considering cost of course. I'd
> > like to keep total cost down below $15K This way there is room for a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jeff,

I'm in San Diego... We're looking to start doing conversions here in
California, and expand to other states. We'll be a nationwide organization
with hopefully thousands of members in all states. California is as good a
place to start as any.

So an organization or individual can build/covert only 200 kit cars in the
state? I don't think that will be a problem for us since we're going to be
nationwide and 200 cars is a lot for one state.

I think starting small is good with 1 car in each capital city in each
state. 

Regards,
Eric




> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> >
> > Where are you? Do you think this might become a state wide educational
> > program that might exceed a couple of hundred people?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ol' nipponese 1/4 ton pick ups are a great place to start, easily
upgradeable leafs in the back to handle the extra weight, body on frame
construction for easy welding of battery boxes and motor mounts, rear wheel
drive with good strong differentials to facilitate easy motor mounting,
simple (compared to modern cars) electronics so less sensors to
trick/simulate.

$.02

-Cole



> EVPower <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hi Jeff,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll extend Lee Hart's idea a bit: Wouldn't it be neat to have a "small block" that combined the motor, controller, charger, adapter, and lithium batteries in one big unit. Pull out the old motor, drop in the new unit, plug it into the car's harness, and instant, one-day EV. Then you could do much of the EV work in a little factory, rather than in many locations on each separate EV.

Since you don't want to reengineer stuff every two years, I'd pick a car that'll be around for a while (or at least using the same engine attachment). Note that popular cars don't necessarily stay around for a long time, but sports cars, muscle cars, and trucks do. I think one good metric is this: Is there an enthusiasts' magazine for the car? That's a good sign there will be a continuing parts market for the car.

Kit cars are great, but I've read that few of them get finished.




________________________________
From: EVPower <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sat, April 17, 2010 2:08:28 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Which EV Conversion Car?


Hi Guys,

If you were going to convert ANY current gasoline car to an EV what would
you choose and why?

Regards,
Eric
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Which-EV-Conversion-Car-tp2013926p2013926.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100419/3f1bcec2/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Thos True wrote:
> > Reselling the new motor on these new cars sounds all well and fine until
> > you realize that most of these cars will not need a replacement motor
> > until they attain at least 180,000 miles, and perhaps as many as 300,000
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
> I'll extend Lee Hart's idea a bit: Wouldn't it be neat to have a "small block" that combined the motor, controller, charger, adapter, and lithium batteries in one big unit. Pull out the old motor, drop in the new unit, plug it into the car's harness, and instant, one-day EV. Then you could do much of the EV work in a little factory, rather than in many locations on each separate EV.
>
> Since you don't want to reengineer stuff every two years, I'd pick a car that'll be around for a while (or at least using the same engine attachment). Note that popular cars don't necessarily stay around for a long time, but sports cars, muscle cars, and trucks do. I think one good metric is this: Is there an enthusiasts' magazine for the car? That's a good sign there will be a continuing parts market for the car.
>
> Kit cars are great, but I've read that few of them get finished.
> 

Actually I was kinda thinking along those lines. 
I wanted to make an AC motor with a hollow shaft that had a 3:1
reduction on the end. This size and mounting would be the same or
similar to the GM 4T60E transmission and would accept on the end the
standard final drive. Then whatever GM did to use that transmission works!

All the N-body cars for 10+ years and a lot of the other bodies to that
I just don't keep track of.

While I agree on a kit, I don't know if you are suggesting mounting the
controller to the motor. Might be better to isolate it from the motor
vibration and road grime.

I was planning on the transaxle and a new faux floor that has the 4
holes in it for the wires and a front wall to section it off from the AC
stuff

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I like the idea of a kit car but even though most of them are using a 
small four door car frame they never make a four door kit car. The 
kit cars look really eye poppin' but I have a wife and 2 children and 
can't see spending any money on something that won't fit all the butts 
if necessary. I have no real preference in terms of a car on the road 
but I need it to be as inexpensive as possible (within reason), 4 door 
and 4 passenger or 5 and solid performance. With that said I have 
always been partial to Dodge/Chrysler and Subaru designs. A Subaru 
Legacy Outback wagon if not too heavy would be an awesome electric but 
would probably require Lithium which is out of my range.

The kits worry me as to how you would license them but building from the 
ground up would allow for better placement of the batteries and other 
components and hopefully not having to shoe horn them into any spot that 
they would fit into.

Lloyd Wayne Reece
1981 Lectra Centauri
Las Vegas, NV

On 4/19/2010 8:50 AM, Cole wrote:
> Ol' nipponese 1/4 ton pick ups are a great place to start, easily
> upgradeable leafs in the back to handle the extra weight, body on frame
> construction for easy welding of battery boxes and motor mounts, rear wheel
> drive with good strong differentials to facilitate easy motor mounting,
> simple (compared to modern cars) electronics so less sensors to
> trick/simulate.
>
> $.02
>
> -Cole
>
>


> EVPower<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> >> Hi Jeff,
> ...


----------

